# Layering Glitterflex Ultra



## EHerring (Apr 10, 2014)

I recently completed a large order for a local dance studio using Thermoflex Plus heat transfer as the bottom layer and then using a silver Glitterflex Ultra vinyl on top of that. Almost ALL of the glitter vinyl has fallen off the jackets. I realize you cant use it on shiny polyester, and these are. They are the SportTek Polyester Track Jackets. However, I figured it would adhere just fine to the Thermoflex which adhered perfectly to the jackets.
 Is it the fact there is the shiny polyester beneath the Thermoflex? I was using the Glitterflex as an inlay on the Thermoflex. I had one tshirt also brought back but that could've been user error. Any help and advice is greatly appreciated as I need to redo all of these now.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

It has nothing to embed into the fabric, unfortunately you get to start over, you have cut out or punch thru, or (what ever feature your software calls it) your design to get the results that you want.
What software are you using by the way?


----------



## SonicEagle (Jun 22, 2013)

Yup agree with mike. You have to "trap" the colors as he said making one the outline and one the inlay. Put the Thermoflex on first and then put the glitter inlay inside of the outline.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

How does this solution work if, as Liz stated, the glitter vinyl won't stick to the polyester jacket? That's why she layered it on the Thermoflex in the first place.


----------



## EHerring (Apr 10, 2014)

Also, The GlitterFlex states it is able to be layered as long as its the top layer. So it wouldn't have fabric to imbed into if it was a layer, correct? Also, I've had a few fall off the same way from a cotton shirt, prewashed. The polyester is not a factor here. The GlitterFlex just wont adhere to the Thermoflex as I thought it was supposed to. 
Is there any type of silver glitter heat transfer out there that WILL stick to the Thermoflex over Polyester?

P.S. I use a Silhouette Cameo with the Silhouette Studio Designer Edition. I'm just a small home business.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

You may try Monkey grip made by Axiom (I think) they claim to have glitter that layers,I have not tried it myself. As far as putting glitter over the thermoflex, I don't know how long it would hold up, but I guess it's worth a try. If it were me I would just replace the garments and move on. I realize that may be a tough pill to swallow, but it would be a way of keeping a customer.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

In my experience you cannot layer Glitter materials on top of each other. Some have reported success with layering Glitter on top of other polyurethane based materials, but I believe success is intermittent and there are often issues with durability and potential adhesive squeezing through the glitter face layer and causing a "sticky" result. 

Most glitters can adhere to 100% polyester fabrics that are void of a coating preventing adhesion. I feel a direct application to the Sport-TEK garments is a better solution, but at this point you should do some quick tests prior to printing the entire job.


----------



## couparcreations (Jan 12, 2012)

There are new glitters from Siser that are layer able. I have done it with most the glitters and it holds up pretty well. I am not really impressed with their normal colors but the glitters are fun.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

couparcreations said:


> There are new glitters from Siser that are layer able. I have done it with most the glitters and it holds up pretty well. I am not really impressed with their normal colors but the glitters are fun.[/QUO
> 
> I would not want "pretty well", I want it to hold up.


----------



## ChemicaUS (Dec 13, 2013)

The problem is not whether the glitter can be applied in layers, it's whether it can be applied in a layer on top of ThermoFlex. Different manufacturers use different adhesives and face films and they're not always compatible.


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

This may be of interest if you are layering and cutting with a Silhouette, the subject material is vinyl but the same principles will apply with glitter.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKmr8jsxAf0


----------



## Wheeler (Apr 15, 2007)

I had another screen printer tell me if you use spot remover fluid on the inside of a shirt with thermoflex, It would remove the thermoflex easily. I dont know if you can get to the inside of the jacket but might keep you from having to buy new jackets.


----------



## SpecMat (Mar 15, 2011)

EHerring said:


> I recently completed a large order for a local dance studio using Thermoflex Plus heat transfer as the bottom layer and then using a silver Glitterflex Ultra vinyl on top of that. Almost ALL of the glitter vinyl has fallen off the jackets. I realize you cant use it on shiny polyester, and these are. They are the SportTek Polyester Track Jackets. However, I figured it would adhere just fine to the Thermoflex which adhered perfectly to the jackets.
> Is it the fact there is the shiny polyester beneath the Thermoflex? I was using the Glitterflex as an inlay on the Thermoflex. I had one tshirt also brought back but that could've been user error. Any help and advice is greatly appreciated as I need to redo all of these now.


Hey there- 
I see that this is a pretty old question, but you never stated what color of ThermoFlex Plus you used as a bottom layer. There are certain colors that can only be used as a top layer- and that may have been the problem here. 

As other people have pointed out, you can put GlitterFlex Ultra directly onto poly. If it's a shiny poly or moisture wicking, you can apply- but it's best to pre-heat the garment to get rid of any excess coating, and even better- pre-heat after spraying with rubbing alcohol. This is good for any type of vinyl onto special coated polys. 

Thanks!


----------

